# Newborn Kids



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

My nigerian dwarf doe delivered 4 kids this afternoon!! The delivery went smoothly. In fact, by the time I went out to check on her she was already delivering the afterbirth. Last year she also had 4 kids but we lost them all (long story but I think it had to do with selenium or some other deficiency). This past year I have completely devoted myself to getting my girls in optimum health before bringing a buck in.
Mom seems to be doing great! She is very attentive to all the babies. My concern is obviously losing any again. How do I know if they each get enough colostrum? I've witnessed them all nurse, I've seen milk mustaches and dribbling out of the sides of the kids mouths. I've seen drops at the end of her teats. Some of the kids are definitely more aggressive and seem more competent at feeding. 
There is one that seems wobbly on the back end. I can't seem to post a video of it but the bum kinda sways side to side. It has been pushed off by the others a couple times but has fed a bit from what I've seen. Is this just because it's so early still? When do I know if I need to intervene? I would prefer not to! Mom got a selenium booster (0.75 cc) 3 weeks ago she has also been receiving 2.5 cc of replamin plus weekly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give the weak one some selenium and B complex. You can give them orally. Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. Be prepared to bottle feed. It is hard for them to feed 4. Cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, that is what I would do.

Feel their tummies or weigh them to keep track on if they have a full belly or not. If any do not, either put the kid on mama or bottle feed mamma's milk.


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have seen the wobbly one pee just now. Seems to be getting something. I will keep track of their weights. Do you think it's a bad idea to give selenium or B-complex injections? That is what I have. I do have replamin plus and an oral B-complex with probiotics paste. I have read that giving things orally can interfere with the absorption of colostrum in the first 24 hrs??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give the injectable orally. Like 1/4cc of each.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can give them oral b complex. It does not interfere with colostrum. Injectable Bo-Se with an oral vitamin E gel cap squirted in the mouth should help the wobbly back end. 

You should weigh them daily. You probably will have to either supplement or completely feed at least one baby. 
Congratulations on your babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, except I do inject Bo-se shot SQ with newborns.
Depending on size and signs shown, small dosage may be different.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You can inject the both.

Definitely needs selenium and B.


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

So they've all survived the night! The wobbly one was the first one to jump up and feed off mom this morning. Last night I injected a teensy bit of selenium, squeezed a bit of vit E in his mouth then gave him a little bit of oral vit B-complex. His back end is still consistently swaying side to side. I'm wondering if I should inject a tiny bit of vit B-complex sub-Q as well? If it is water soluble it technically shouldn't cause an issue? 
I've weighed them all, if they are about 3.5lbs on average, how much do I want them to gain each day?
Pic of wobbly bum cause he is too cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much selenium did you inject? It is usually 1/4cc for a Nigerian.


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> How much selenium did you inject? It is usually 1/4cc for a Nigerian.


I gave him just a bit less than 1/4 cc because mom had received some 3 weeks earlier, had been getting replamin weekly and because he is quite tiny. I didn't want to over do it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then don't give him any more. Give it a chance to work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bo-se may take a weeks time frame or less to work and the kids legs to be OK.
Do not give anymore of that. 

Yes, you can inject vit B complex SQ.


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you all! They've all survived another night. They all seem fiesty and eager to nurse still. He's still wobbly but seems to hold himself together a bit better at times.
I weighed him yesterday and today. He's the exact same weight as yesterday. Hasn't lost an once but hasn't gained either. How much should I expect them to gain each day? He's the littlest at 3.26 lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like half a pound but I'd want at least 3/10's of a pound.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such an adorable little guy. Congrats!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Omg so cute!  I love those colors


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Omg so cute!  I love those colors


Aren't they beautiful this mamma always gives gorgeous kids! This little man has me swooning! If it was a doe I'd be keeping her for sure!! It will be hard to give them up when the time comes


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have been weighing them all every day. Each one has had a little or no weight gain and they are 3 days old today. I've been attempting to supplement them and was finally successful in getting them to accept a bottle today
Wobbly bum is still wobbly but seems to be able to steady himself much better at times than before.
I am continuing to pray they all get stronger and healthier


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are supplementing. They will need it till they are weaned.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Ctflynn5 said:


> Aren't they beautiful this mamma always gives gorgeous kids! This little man has me swooning! If it was a doe I'd be keeping her for sure!! It will be hard to give them up when the time comes
> View attachment 189135


I would wether and keep him as a pet lol. I wouldn't be able to give that little face up


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations & great work getting them to accept a bottle now for supplementation!

Is the dam getting a hefty portion of grain to keep up her milk production?

If you choose to leave all four with her, then I would offer bottles twice a day to all the kids. If they still aren't gaining in the next two days, you may need to re-assess additional bottles or some other solution.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doing a great job, they are adorable.


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes, she's getting plenty of grain. I am supplementing each of them twice a day and will reasses


SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations & great work getting them to accept a bottle now for supplementation!
> 
> Is the dam getting a hefty portion of grain to keep up her milk production?
> 
> If you choose to leave all four with her, then I would offer bottles twice a day to all the kids. If they still aren't gaining in the next two days, you may need to re-assess additional bottles or some other solution.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:goodjob::great::neat:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please send us more pictures!


----------



## Ctflynn5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Good news! They are all starting to gain weight finally. Yesterday they each gained between just over 0.2 to just over 0.3 lbs. Today they each gained between 0.3 to 0.4 lbs! They have happily taken anywhere from 2 to 4 oz of milk from a bottle twice a day for 2 days now then will nurse from mom as well. 
Some pics of post bottle cuddles and some just cause they're so stinking cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

OMW what adorable munchable cuties! Those faces.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear and so cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaww! Such little cuties!!!!:inlove:
I am so glad they are all doing well!
Great job!


----------

